# الدهانات البحرية



## تيار الساحل (13 مايو 2010)

ابحث عن دهانات بحرية للقوارب واهم المواصفات المطلوبه


----------



## m.s.f (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الدهانات البحرية تستعمل لحماية بدن القطع البحرية من التآكل وهناك أنواع من الدهانات الخاصة من بينها طلاء جوثن ، وطلاء إنترنشنال ، وطلاء هيمبال ، وطلاء سيكما .
ويجب التنظيف الجيد قبل إجراء الطلاء .


----------



## شوقي شحرة (13 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## marine designer (15 نوفمبر 2012)

عمليات دهان القوارب اصلا عملية مش سهلة زى البعض معتقد ...... 
فعلى سبيل المثال لابد من معرفة نوع السستم بتاع بدن القارب سواء كان حديد او الومنيوم او فيبر 
وطبعا قبل عمليات الدهان لازم تكون الرطوبة عند درجة معينة دا غير كد اثناء الدهان لازم سمك طبقات الدهان تتقاس والجزء اسفل خط المياة غير اعلى خط المياة كل جزء له دهان معين 
يعنى عملية فنية معقدة وانا افضل (يوتن) للدهانات البحرية


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (28 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكورين و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kateep (21 فبراير 2013)

شكراًجزيلا


----------



## Amer2012 (2 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم

مرحبا أخوتي الكريم
هل يمكنكم مساعدتي في تصنيع مادة السيلر المائي التي تضاف إلى السبيداج لصنع معجونة الجدران
أنا استخدم التيلوز والغراء (بي في اسيتات) ولكن لم أحصل على النتائج المرغوبة

ولكم جزيل الشكر...وجزاكم الله خيرا​​


----------



## عوض عبدالجابر (9 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكورين و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عوض عبدالجابر (9 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكورين


----------

